# What are you guys paying for your CO2 refills / tank swaps?



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Last time I was at my local hydro shop they said the price to swap a tank had gone up to $45. 

Any better deals out there?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Cam carb fill on a 10lb costs me $20. I just filled mine on Wednesday


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I get my 20lb swapped for 32 bucks taxed.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I get my 20lb swapped for 32 bucks taxed.


Where would that be?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hydrotech hygroponics. They have 2 stores one in Markham and one in Scarborough and they are opened on saturdays!! well at least the Scarborough one is. Just remember it's 20lb swap only no fill no smaller sizes.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> hydrotech hygroponics. They have 2 stores one in Markham and one in Scarborough and they are opened on saturdays!! well at least the Scarborough one is. Just remember it's 20lb swap only no fill no smaller sizes.


Greatly appreciated!


----------

